# USADA removes marijuana from list of UFC anti-doping violations



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

USADA removes marijuana from list of UFC anti-doping violations


UFC fighters who smoke marijuana will no doubt be delighted to hear that USADA has removed pot from its list of banned substances.




www.mmamania.com


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So that just means that they can't get popped for an out of competition random drug test, that doesn't mean that state athletic commissions can't still pop them. Either way weed doesn't count as a hard drug and it does have medicinal properties in certain situations. But I'm sure everyone can agree a fighter shouldn't be smoking it while training.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I can't speak from experience.

But know that some smoke it for "pain relief".

For aching muscles, joints, etc.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but with CBD oils, ointments and other types of over the counter medication it is possible to get the pain relief benefits without actually getting high for example. Not to mention people don't mention the lung issues that smoking weed causes. It may not be as bad as regular cigarettes but it can still be bad for the lungs and there are other issues.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

AFAIK. No research or studies on cannabis can be trusted. They used old and moldy street weed for testing and were funded by big pharma.

Cannabis is known to have anti tumor (anti cancer) effects as far back as the 1960s or 1970s.

Over the counter medication can actually be the worst due to many doctors accepting illegal kickback $$ in exchange for overprescribing them.

CBD vs cannabis -- I'm not certain what the pros versus cons breakdown would look like. No one would unless they have a 100% clean and organic supply of weed to work with.

I don't even smoke weed so none of this affects me, personally. I just try to keep the record straight and on the up and up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if you're saying studies and research can't be trusted then what's to say that anything else can be trusted about what is said about weed? Sure big pharma has reason to disprove weed but the weed and CBD companies also have reason to promote weed. Everything is ultimately about money.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well if you're saying studies and research can't be trusted then what's to say that anything else can be trusted about what is said about weed? Sure big pharma has reason to disprove weed but the weed and CBD companies also have reason to promote weed. Everything is ultimately about money.



Weed and CBD are small money.

Big pharma is big money.

Big money Francis Ngannou would open as a betting favorite against small money Demetrious Johnson for a reason.

I would think so anyways.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If weed is small money then why are the drug cartels always selling it in areas where it's illegal? Also, you can't deny that there are negative effects to smoking weed. To deny that is dishonest.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

US healthcare and big pharma are trillion dollar industry.

The illegal weed industry is measured in billions.

Most weed isn't grown organic.

They have pesticides and other things mixed in. Which is probably where negative effects stem from.

People consume so many different supplements, vitamins. Its hard to keep track. Some things people blame weed for, could be caused by consuming energy drinks or a mixture of things.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

As I've said before, I'm not opposed to using weed for medicinal purposes or for other medical uses like for cancer or Glocoma, but I'm still actively opposed to recreationally smoking it. Even if it were pure organically grown there are still issues ingesting it that way. Also I do agree that mixtures of weed with other stuff can cause issues.


----------



## slyvander (Feb 15, 2021)

Now the fighters can relax after they get knocked out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess that is one way of looking at it.


----------



## EvaUnitOne (Apr 13, 2021)

Good news. Although I'm for a healthy lifestyle, now there will not be so many disqualified. CBD offers good potential benefits and few risks. If it improves recovery as a pain reliever, anti-inflammatory, and sleep aid, then it has great potential to improve athletic performance. And if it gets athletes to reduce consumption of NSAIDs, opioids, and prescription sleep aids, those are even more significant victories. I talked to a friend, he is also a fighter, and he told me that he sometimes used CBD to relieve his pain. He ordered them from here Seedsman Discount Code - Get 25% OFF w/code 20AS-256495.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You mean not as many no contest fights?


----------



## takahit (Nov 2, 2021)

I use marijuana as prescribed by a doctor for medical purposes. Actually, due to a strong blow in training, I started having headaches that the pills could not cope with. I usually track the quality of marijuana with https://parsl.co since I need pure hemp without impurities, and of course it is important to me that the conditions of its storage are observed. I use it in the evenings before going to bed once a day to ease my condition a little. Therefore, I don't see anything wrong with weed. On the other hand, I do not participate in competitions after an injury.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I've always seen it as an addiction just like tobacco or alcohol which makes it a moral wrong more then anything, but I do believe that when used correctly like anything else can be a good thing. Obviously you use medical marijuana correctly and if it helps you that's good. Also it should be treated in training like alcohol where they can't walk in high.


----------



## Christan (Nov 25, 2021)

There are many divided opinions about removing marijuana from the list of UFC anti-doping violations because it is seen as positive and negative. The content of weed from medications will undoubtedly provide a benefit through relieving the pain of various kinds. Of course, marijuana also creates a state of well-being, but it is not healthy for our lungs. I try to use marijuana from my best grow box less and less and only when I need a refresh because I feel agitated.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think for a variety of reasons it should stay on the list.


----------



## koldobrew (7 mo ago)

Hmm, an interesting solution. Perhaps the most controversial of sports drugs. In medicine, there is a concept of medicinal marijuana, it is prescribed for nausea during chemotherapy, to improve appetite in AIDS patients, against chronic pain, muscle spasms, multiple sclerosis and some types of psychosis. But WADA included marijuana in the banned list, saying that it increases the body's performance, carries a potential health risk and contradicts the spirit of honest sports. Personally, I think that the use of THC should not go parallel to sports. I found some information on stateofmindlabs.com.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What is an interesting solution?


----------



## Sausaloy (5 mo ago)

I always wondered why marijuana was used in UFC, turns out MMA fighters deal with regular damage to their bodies - both in the gym and during fights. CBD and other cannabinoids support the endocannabinoid system and help return the body to its normal state of balance after training and fighting in MMA. I attend boxing lessons and get my marijuana from the top Brampton dispensary. It helps me relieve pain after hours of training which is good since I cannot tolerate pain at all!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah so athletic commissions categorize it as a pain killer.


----------



## Jordansazerland (3 mo ago)

I love that they have the official beer of the UFC, the official shot of the UFC, the official vodka of the UFC, and constant ads throughout events, on the mat, on the cage, and so on. I only NOW do they decide on cannabis from OrganicCBDNugs.com, a life-saving substance for many people, including myself. Another hypocritical sporting group maintains this country's obsession with booze as the only acceptable vice, just for business and to cater to the public who still have a negative attitude against cannabis due to the sad lingering effects of Nixon-era propaganda.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe at some point they'll have an offical CBD provider.


----------

